# Holding dumbell incorrectly....



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

_Jersey has a very reliable retrieve and will grab it correctly from my hand every time, but once I toss it he picks it up by the end._

I would say, then, that the transition from taking it from your hand, to retrieveing it once thrown, is too big of a leap from him. 

Here's what I'd do:

1. Make sure he can take it correctly from your hand under lots of circumstances... from your hand up high, from your hand down low, behind your back, between your legs, etc. If yes;

2. Set it down right in front of the two of you on the ground... maybe a foot away. Get him all excited and then have him take it from the ground. Increase the distance, still not throwing it. Then;

3. Try just tossing it out a foot. Work up from there.

I think he probably just needs many more trials (practice sessions) of being rewarded for p/u in the proper place... and needs to generalize that behavior.

For the kicking -- I start tossing the dumbbell into a short baby gate so that it lands right up against the gate. This prevents kicking and also encourages a tight grab and turn back to the handler.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

does the dumbell fit him properly - are the ends too short making the bar too close to the ground....
If he is a really animated retriever, is there a chance that he drives his chin into the floor trying to scoop it up?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

LibertyME said:


> does the dumbell fit him properly - are the ends too short making the bar too close to the ground....
> If he is a really animated retriever, is there a chance that he drives his chin into the floor trying to scoop it up?


Ah yes, excellent point! My brain glossed over that fact, assuming it was the proper fit, but oftentimes, that's not the case!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> does the dumbell fit him properly - are the ends too short making the bar too close to the ground....
> If he is a really animated retriever, is there a chance that he drives his chin into the floor trying to scoop it up?


From what I understand (I've done a little reading on it, but I'm still a novice with these things) the dumbell does fit him as it should. For a while he had been retrieving it properly with no problems. Then, after a spell where the backyard was flooded and we weren't doing much work outside of weekly class, he started getting over-excited and kicking it around. Then he just picks it up by the first thing he can grab (which is often the big fat end) and comes on back. I have a feeling that Quiz is right and I just need to back the train up and go back to basics. I'll let you guys know as things come along. Thanks so much for the input!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

You might try and put somting unplesant like tin foil on the bells and something good like cheese spread on the bar to direct him so you can praise correct behavior. And like quiz said review the basics.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes...sorry this is late! 

Start from the basics...Maddie does the same thing. Until we went to Linda's seminar 2 weekends ago. I got some help and went in front of EVERYBODY and got some help with it. She took be back to where Maddie needs to 'hold' it or 'take it' as I say. Just reviewing them of the basics helps tremendously!!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

bizzy said:


> You might try and put somting unplesant like tin foil on the bells and something good like cheese spread on the bar to direct him so you can praise correct behavior. And like quiz said review the basics.


Good suggestion... I had been thinking of something along those lines but couldn't figure out what to put on the bells. For a brief moment I thought something like bitter apple, but figured it'd wind up getting on the whole thing just from me touching it and then he wouldn't want to pick it up at all. If we continue to have problems I'll give this a try. As a quick update, we had a pretty positive session this afternoon.. but I had to keep it short because we were getting drizzled on. Hopefully a sign of good things to come! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Just in case anyone was curious (you know you are, don't lie) Jersey kicked BUTT in class tonight!! We've actually been working with a clicker to reinforce proper pick-ups. I'm not all that schooled in the ways of clicker training, but it really does seem to have helped. At first he was doing really great at home, but going back to his old ways at class when he was more wound up. But tonight, tonight he was like super dog picking it up perfectly EVERY time!! It's an ongoing process, but I'm thrilled about tonight and hope it's the first step toward really getting this down pat!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Good job! The clicker can be an amazing tool! Keep up the great work!

-Stephanie


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah, its such a great feeling.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Way to go Jersey!!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Nothing like moving forward in training*

I love reading stories like this. It makes it all worth it! Keep up the good work!


----------

